# The All Time Top 10 Hollywood Alpha Males



## spudster

We guys need role models plain and simple, wether they be real or imaginary. Some of us choose sports heroes, some of us model ourselves after historical figures, and some of the more clueless of us model ourselves afer hip-hop artists. :scratchhead:

Now I have read some threads wherein some male posters have asked what an "alpha male" is. Its a tough question to answer, because we dudes all have different subjective ideas and formulations bouncing around our beady heads as to just what that abstract notion is. 

That is not what this thread is about.

This thread is meant to be a fun look at the archetypal males we grew up watching on the silver screen: the great lead actors. I thought it would be fun to divert ourselves for a while and come up with our own lists of those male actors who inspired us to be more "manly", and, for better or worse, who provided us with a cultural groundwork as to what the "ideal" male should be. 

The following is my list. I look forward to seeing the lists the rest of my TAM bros come up with. 

*Sean Connery* - As James Bond, Connery was suave and tough at the same time. He he set the standard for the rogue spy hero. He bedded women profusely and unapologetically, and to this day he's still the hairstute international playboy stud we all wish we were. Oh yeah... he kicked a$$ too.

*Lee Marvin *- If ever there was a true bada$$ in Hollywood, it was Lee Marvin. A decorated, wounded veteran of WWII, Marvin was one of the few survivors of the 24th Marines: the ill-fated division that stormed Mt. Topachou during the Battle of Saipan. Marvin was adept at playing hardscrabble soldiers and tough guys because ...well... he really was one. He never had to sell a performance, because you knew he was the real deal. For all you pansies who want to know how a male of the species conducts himself, check out Marvin's performance in _The Big Red One_. 

*Richard Roundtree* - Remember 1971's _Shaft_? Do I need to say any more? 

*John Wayne* Yeah....you all knew he would be somewhere on this list, because when it comes to the archetypal, ball-busting, All-American male, Marion Robert Morrison deserves a lion's share of the credit for shaping the masculine ideal in our pop culture. Tall, tough, straight talking, no-nonsense, and strangely alluring to the females of our species, you either love or hate John Wayne's characters. Wayne seems to have as many admirers as he does detractors. But one thing is for sure, you can't deny the impact The Duke has had on the collective male psyche in America and abroad. 

*Harrison Ford*- Before he was neutered by Calista Flockhart, Harrison Ford seemed to be John Wayne's heir apparent. He was good looking, intelligent, tough-as-nails, tender when need-be, and a helluva lot of fun to watch in those classic Hollywood blockbusters such as _Star Wars_and the four _Indiana Jones _movies. 

*Humphrey Bogart* - Hell yeah! Bogart was a master at playing a tough guy who we could actually care about: tough- as-nails and emotionally accessible at the same time. Check him out in _The African Queen_and _Casablanca _.  Playing a harda$$ with a heart of gold is a tall order, and it is a testament to how amazingly talented the dude was. He's one of the all-time great alpha males who even jaded feminists seem to dig. Too bad he smoked himself into an early grave. 

*Clint Eastwood* - What more can be said than has already been said about this icon? Actor, director, producer, writer, musician... Eastwood does it and has done it all in Hollywood. Hell, you could even go so far as to say that Eastwood IS Hollywood. He's now a far cry from his halycon days as the baddest a$$ who ever pulverized his enemies in movies like _The Outlaw Josie Wales_ and _The Enforcer_, and I once foolishly made the mistake of thinking Eastwood was washed up. But then I went and saw _Gran Torino..... _

*Robert Mitchum* - Mitchum was one of Hollywood's true alpha rogues. He cemented his legend playing some of the most over-the-top scary SOBs that ever hit the screen. Check out his frightening characterization of the psychopathic Reverend Harry Powell in _Night of The Hunter_ or the even more frightening rapist Max Cady in the original _Cape Fear_. Add to this short list a slew of tough guy roles that virtually defined Film Noir, Mitchum was one of our all-time great alphas. 

*James Cagney* - Cagney was one serious mofo. In a way, he was the archetypal archetype... setting the standard for what a tough male was long before Wayne and Eastwood ever came along. His characters lived life on the edge, slapped the hell outta treacherous dames, and always dominated the space they inhabited. Check him out as the criminal Rocky Sullivan in 1938's _Angels With Dirty Faces_ and you'll see what I mean. 

*Yul Brynner* - You've got to love Yul Brynner. Of Russian-Romanian decent, Brynner had some quinteccential alpha male traits: a monster physique, an enigmatic accent, a mysterious background he would never fully divulge (he used to claim he was Mongolian...which he was not) and because of it he will go down as one of the most recognizable and memorable alpha males in Hollywood history. He was a crap actor if you think about it, but that never mattered. His characters were always interesting, whether he was playing pharoah Ramses in _The Ten Commandments_ or the gunfighter Chris in _The Magnificent Seven._ Brynner played second fiddle to no one. Even when he wasnt recieveing top billing in a film, he always stole the show.


----------



## SpinDaddy

*Steve McQueen *– “The King of Cool”. _Bullitt_, _The Great Escape_, _The Magnificent Seven_, _Le Mans_. Motorsports enthusiast, Marine, turned down Richard Dreyfuss’ role in _Close Encounters of the Third Kind _because he couldn’t cry on command. Otherwise, he was a drunkard, philanderer, married three times, notorious drug abuser and died well before his time. Cool, but I wouldn’t want to be like him.

*Paul Newman* – _Cool Hand Luke_, _Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid_, _The Sting_, _The Verdict_, and the voice of Doc Hudson in _Cars_. Navy veteran, film director, entrepreneur, humanitarian, professional racing driver, auto racing team owner and auto racing enthusiast. Family man who once said of infidelity “_Why go out for a hamburger when you have steak at home_?” Cool and someone who gave more than he took.


----------



## Dollystanford

Yeah Sean Connery thinks it's fine to hit women so....not so much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41

Yeh Sean Connery beat his wife and locked her in the house when he was filming Goldfinger!
Real alpha!! (I do realise you are talking about James Bond though. Daniel Craig beats him hands down!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ocotillo

Besides being horribly slow and clumsy with a single action, how many of John Wayne's movie characters were in sexless relationships? 

I'd bump him from the list.


----------



## Dollystanford

As for Humph - I always had respect for him because despite having four wives he was always clear that he would finish one relationship/marriage before starting another. 

Except it turns out he was boffing make up girls and producers left right and centre too


----------



## cantmove

Where's the hurling smiley when you need him?


----------



## spudster

Thanks ladies. It would be nice to start hearing from some guys...given this is a mens forum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Calista neutered Harrison?!
was that a backroom surgery or did she at least take him to the hospital to have this done?
Poor Harrison


----------



## ocotillo

spudster said:


> Thanks ladies. It would be nice to start hearing from some guys...given this is a mens forum.


Well you've heard from two, pal.


----------



## bandit.45

Now three. 

Add Toshiro Mifune. He wasn't Hollywood but man was he alpha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo

Yup ... the chicks dig the alphas. 

As is evidenced by their prolific posting to 'alpha' threads. 

Makes panties melt off. True story.

There are men that want to know about this stuff, and women want to call it bullsh!t. That dynamic isn't going to change. 

Me? Always a huge fan of Charles Bronson. Really dug Yul Brynner as well.


----------



## ocotillo

How about:

Jason Statham (Transporter)
Jet Li (Fearless)
Charles Bronson (Telefon)
Anthony Quinn (The Guns of Navarone)
Charlton Heston (Ben Hur)
Kirk Douglas (Spartacus)​


----------



## SpinDaddy

ocotillo said:


> Well you've heard from two, pal.


Three actually !:cone4:


----------



## ocotillo

SpinDaddy said:


> Three actually !:cone4:


Well now it's four. It was only you and myself when I commented though.


----------



## spudster

What's with the caution cone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpinDaddy

spudster said:


> What's with the caution cone?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I-dun-know, it was just one of the listed emoticons and I thought “What the heck – I need one of those on this post. Damnit.”

But seeing that you’re in construction management as a profession, I’ll defer from telling you how many of those were misappropriated for adolescent shenanigans during my misspent youth growing up in the greater Salt River Valley region.


----------



## ocotillo

spudster said:


> What's with the caution cone?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe it's phallic :rofl:


----------



## Deejo

As opposed to ...


----------



## bandit.45

I guess we need to include Stallone, even though he's been known to get weepy in some of his roles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

The late-great Patrick Swayze











With all due respect to him, there's a guy who managed his illness and death with brass cojones. RIP!


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: The All Time Top 10 Hollywood Alpha Males*



Amplexor said:


> The late-great Patrick Swayze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect to him, there's a guy who managed his illness and death with brass cojones. RIP!


To this day, friends and I quote Roadhouse.

Pitched Dalton as a name for our firstborn.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Jimmy Stewart. Real war hero who piloted B-24s over Germany in WWII. Class act. Great actor. All-round awesome dude.


----------



## spudster

VermisciousKnid said:


> Jimmy Stewart. Real war hero who piloted B-24s over Germany in WWII. Class act. Great actor. All-round awesome dude.


Good choice! His characters may not have been alphas, but Stewart was an alpha in real life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spudster

How about Mickey Roarke? Seems the gnarlier and greasier he gets the better I like him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid

spudster said:


> Good choice! His characters may not have been alphas, but Stewart was an alpha in real life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's an alpha in "The Flight of the Phoenix" and "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington." It's his leadership qualities that make him alpha. I enjoy a good action movie as much as the next guy, but most movie alphas are not so realistic. Of the ones named so far I prefer Harrison Ford. 

No one mentioned Bruce Lee. He kicked azz and was cool at the same time.


----------



## spudster

I was vascillating on Bruce Lee. I guess the reason I didn't include him was because, like Mifune, he was not in the Hollywood mainstream. And he made so few movies. But yes, he was a real alpha...totally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man

ocotillo said:


> How about:
> 
> Jason Statham (Transporter)
> Jet Li (Fearless)
> Charles Bronson (Telefon)​



:iagree:

Definitely Charles Bronson.
Most definitely Jason Statham .


Mine list would be ,

Al Pacino [ Scarface , The Godfather , and Carlitos Way and Scent Of A Woman]

Teddy Savalas [ Kojack ]

Clint Eastwood

Arnold Schwartzenegger [All of his movies ]

Bruce Willis [ Die Hard ]

Denzel Washington [ American Gangster , Training Day]

Robert De Niro [ Casino , Heat ,Killer Elite ]


But somewhere along the line, Hollywood seemed to have taken the real manly characters out of their blockbuster movies and replace them with something else.​


----------



## krismimo

How is Steve Mcqueen or Paul Newman NOT on that list? lol


----------



## Caribbean Man

krismimo said:


> How is Steve Mcqueen or Paul Newman NOT on that list? lol


Yep they deserve a spot!

I liked Steeve Mc Queen's role in " The Great Escape " and 
" Towering Inferno."


----------



## jfv

Clark Gable as Rhett Butler. "Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn"


----------



## RandomDude

The Terminator, full stop.

Terminator 2 - Bad to the Bone - YouTube

 Darn right that's me!


----------



## Ikaika

I prefer not to model myself after people I don't really know. I don't live in a fantasy world. My role model for how to live was my FIL. I have read lots of things (positive and negative) about everyone listed, but I prefer healthy roles models - Other men who have a healthy investment in my well-being. 

And, yes I think it is important for men to have mentors and at some point be a mentor. These fantasy role models do not provide that aspect to me. 

And, other than Bruce Lee, all the other actors were not as rugged as we see on the big screen since stunt men did all their dirty work. And, all their rugged 'alpha' lines were written by both men and women who most likely not make the list. And, we call it acting for a reason... it is not them in their true character.


----------



## Dollystanford

Gary Busey!


----------



## Lon

How alpha can guys that play act some pretend storyline wearing makeup and clothes that other people tell them to wear and being told what to do by the guy with the real money really be?

Spielberg is alpha, if you go for that sort of thing.

edited to add Cameron to the list too, as much as the guy annoys me its mostly because I want to be him so bad.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> *Deejo said*: Yup ... the chicks dig the alphas.





> Sean Connery
> Richard Roundtreee
> John Wayne
> Harrison Ford-
> Humphrey Bogart -
> Clint Eastwood - ...
> Robert Mitchum -
> James Cagney -
> Yul Brynner -
> Jason Statham (Transporter)
> Jet Li (Fearless)
> Charles Bronson (Telefon)
> Anthony Quinn (The Guns of Navarone)
> Charlton Heston (Ben Hur)
> Kirk Douglas (Spartacus)
> Bruce Lee
> Clark Gable (as Rhett Butler)
> Steve Mcqueen
> Al Pacino
> Teddy Savalas [ Kojack ]
> Arnold Schwartzenegger
> Bruce Willis [ Die Hard ]
> Denzel Washington
> Robert De Niro
> Patrick Swayze
> Paul NewMan


 Proven Once again... Alpha's just DON'T do it for me - at all. Most of the men on this list, I say a big fat YUUUCKKKKK.... Some are down right repulsive to me.... like Yul Brynner , Schwartzenegger , Bruce Willis (not good looking AT ALL), Telly Savalas (REALLY????), Charles Bronson (Ewwweee)! John Wayne ...YUCK...

I just don't get it... Never thought Patrick Swayze was anything hot...or Harrison Ford... Could never understand the allure with Clark Cable in "Gone with the Wind" even...didn't do a thing for me. 

Though I did love & adore *Laurence Olivier* (He would be considered Alpha I believe in
 Wuthering Heights (1939)....well after he came back a successful man ...(I found him attractive when he was poor too)










A few of those men on that list, I never heard of, the only ones I personally find Attractive is ... 
*Clint Eastwood *(definitely)....and Robert De Niro (only when he was young)...and I did like 
*Paul Newman* in "Second hand Luke"...very cool.


----------



## MrsOldNews

*Re: Re: The All Time Top 10 Hollywood Alpha Males*



SimplyAmorous said:


> Proven Once again... Alpha's just DON'T do it for me - at all. Most of the men on this list, I say a big fat YUUUCKKKKK.... Some are down right repulsive to me.... like Yul Brynner , Schwartzenegger , Bruce Willis (not good looking AT ALL), Telly Savalas (REALLY????), Charles Bronson (Ewwweee)! John Wayne ...YUCK...
> 
> I just don't get it... Never thought Patrick Swayze was anything hot...or Harrison Ford... Could never understand the allure with Clark Cable in "Gone with the Wind" even...didn't do a thing for me.
> 
> A few of those men on that list, I never heard of, the only ones I personally find Attractive


I agree, never heard of a few of them either. I find Jet Li attractive in spite of his poor acting skills. But no one else anyone has mentioned thus far is on the least bit appealing to me. Ewwwwwwww


----------



## sandc

SimplyAmorous said:


> Proven Once again... Alpha's just DON'T do it for me - at all. Most of the men on this list, I say a big fat YUUUCKKKKK.... Some are down right repulsive to me.... like Yul Brynner , Schwartzenegger , Bruce Willis (not good looking AT ALL), Telly Savalas (REALLY????), Charles Bronson (Ewwweee)! John Wayne ...YUCK...
> 
> I just don't get it... Never thought Patrick Swayze was anything hot...or Harrison Ford... Could never understand the allure with Clark Cable in "Gone with the Wind" even...didn't do a thing for me.
> 
> Though I did love & adore *Laurence Olivier* (He would be considered Alpha I believe in
> Wuthering Heights (1939)....well after he came back a successful man ...(I found him attractive when he was poor too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of those men on that list, I never heard of, the only ones I personally find Attractive is ...
> *Clint Eastwood *(definitely)....and Robert De Niro (only when he was young)...and I did like
> *Paul Newman* in "Second hand Luke"...very cool.


Cool Hand Luke, my dear. Great movie. 

And from me another vote for Jimmy Stewart and Charleton Heston. Not so much their movies but the men they were.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> *MrsOldNews said*: I agree, never heard of a few of them either. I find Jet Li attractive in spite of his poor acting skills. But no one else anyone has mentioned thus far is on the least bit appealing to me. Ewwwwwwww


I tried to look up Hollywoods Hottest Beta Men... couldn't seem to find anything. What a shame.... I guess the writers don't want to offend those Hotties with that label. 

I pretty much know I'd enjoy such a list... that one would be smokin' for me.

Here's to you Mrs old News











> *sandc said*: Cool Hand Luke, my dear. Great movie.
> 
> And from me another vote for Jimmy Stewart and Charleton Heston. Not so much their movies but the men they were.


 Jimmy Stewart would be considered BETA , and yeah... love him!

I never found Charleston Heston good looking, but yeah...good man.

I liked James Dean, He was an Odd one. He didn't make this list, probably too Beta. 









Best movie ever..."*East of Eden*"...he was considered the BAD one... but he had the biggest heart of the 2 brothers.


----------



## sandc

Oh, and Robert Duvall in Second Hand Lions is a great role model. Best lines from that movie:

Hood 1: Hey, who do you think you are, huh? 
Garth: Just a dumb kid, Hub. Don't kill him. 
Hub: [to Garth] Right. 
[Grabs Hood 1 by the throat] 
Hub: I'm Hub McCann. I've fought in two World Wars and countless smaller ones on three continents. I led thousands of men into battle with everything from horses and swords to artillery and tanks. I've seen the headwaters of the Nile, and tribes of natives no white man had ever seen before. I've won and lost a dozen fortunes, KILLED MANY MEN and loved only one woman with a passion a FLEA like you could never begin to understand. That's who I am. NOW, GO HOME, BOY!


----------



## Lon

sandc said:


> Oh, and Robert Duvall in Second Hand Lions is a great role model. Best lines from that movie:
> 
> Hood 1: Hey, who do you think you are, huh?
> Garth: Just a dumb kid, Hub. Don't kill him.
> Hub: [to Garth] Right.
> [Grabs Hood 1 by the throat]
> Hub: I'm Hub McCann. I've fought in two World Wars and countless smaller ones on three continents. I led thousands of men into battle with everything from horses and swords to artillery and tanks. I've seen the headwaters of the Nile, and tribes of natives no white man had ever seen before. I've won and lost a dozen fortunes, KILLED MANY MEN and loved only one woman with a passion a FLEA like you could never begin to understand. That's who I am. NOW, GO HOME, BOY!


Wasn't that right before the Hood1 shot him to death? Or am I thinking a different film?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I loved Secondhand Lions: ... kids enjoyed that one a lot. 

Definitely a different Movie Lon! 

Though I found the brother more attractive ... Robert Duvall is a great actor - but he would never turn me on, no matter how funny he was or Alpha.


----------



## sandc

Lon said:


> Wasn't that right before the Hood1 shot him to death? Or am I thinking a different film?


No, totally different movie. Hub beat the crap out of the 4 hoods then made them drive to his house where he fed them and gave them the "what every man needs to know" speech.


----------



## sandc

SimplyAmorous said:


> I loved Secondhand Lions: ... kids enjoyed that one a lot.
> 
> Definitely a different Movie Lon!
> 
> Though I found the brother more attractive ... Robert Duvall is a great actor - but he would never turn me on, no matter how funny he was or Alpha.


Now SA I know you better than that. A man with the right qualities would turn you on no matter how he looked. My wife tells me that its the nobler qualities in men that turn her on. Qualities like self sacrifice, steadfastness, loyalty, integrity, honesty, fidelity.

Or if you're that guy from Pride and Prejudice, that works for her too.


----------



## Amplexor

SimplyAmorous said:


> Though I found the brother more attractive ... Robert Duvall is a great actor - but he would never turn me on, no matter how funny he was or Alpha.


If you want to see Alpha gone wrong, see him in The Great Santini.


----------



## Ikaika

Fine I will play along... most alpha character I can think of but someone I most certainly do NOT want to emulate. Maybe it is my dark side.











All the others are simple predictable characters or actors who play simple character roles. Yawn. Complete boredom.


----------



## bandit.45

sandc said:


> Now SA I know you better than that. A man with the right qualities would turn you on no matter how he looked. My wife tells me that its the nobler qualities in men that turn her on. Qualities like self sacrifice, steadfastness, loyalty, integrity, honesty, fidelity.
> 
> Or if you're that guy from Pride and Prejudice, that works for her too.


There are a lot of betrayed men on this forum who have these qualities in spades. Didn't keep their wives from seeking out bad boys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

bandit.45 said:


> There are a lot of betrayed men on this forum who have these qualities in spades. Didn't keep their wives from seeking out bad boys.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey, great to see you Bandit. How have you been doing?


----------



## VermisciousKnid

SimplyAmorous said:


> Jimmy Stewart would be considered BETA , and yeah... love him!


But Jimmy Stewart has all of the characteristics in real life and in some movie rolls (excepting "Harvey" for sure) that we have been told are Alpha. I sense a mixed message here!


----------



## sandc

bandit.45 said:


> There are a lot of betrayed men on this forum who have these qualities in spades. Didn't keep their wives from seeking out bad boys.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But I was speaking directly of SA, not everyone else's wife. She hasn't left her husband nor has my wife left me.


----------



## Ikaika

My problem with Hollywood and the typical shoot 'em male characters is that they are too simple and predictable. Boring. Really that is alpha and attractive? I guess each to his own interpretation.


----------



## bandit.45

SOME women want alphas in the bedroom and betas when they're sitting down doing the bills. That's the point I was making. 

How about Liam Neeson?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc

bandit.45 said:


> SOME women want alphas in the bedroom and betas when they're sitting down doing the bills. That's the point I was making.
> 
> How about Liam Neeson?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gotcha. :smthumbup:


----------



## Caribbean Man

bandit.45 said:


> SOME women want alphas in the bedroom and betas when they're sitting down doing the bills. That's the point I was making.
> 
> How about Liam Neeson?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good example of a perfect balance.

In his rolein the movie " Taken" , he cared deeply for his family , but when they messed with his daughter he fcuked them up good.


----------



## Ikaika

I will continue to play along, but a real alpha would be more like

Will Sampson


----------



## Lon

So with all these examples of "alphas" what exactly are we supposed to do with them? Emulation?

Sorry for all my cynicism on this thread, I just find that by and large hollywood celebrities are pretty much my idea of what a successful socio-sexual beta is. The term "hollywood alphas" seems like an oxymoron to me.


----------



## Ikaika

Lon said:


> So with all these examples of "alphas" what exactly are we supposed to do with them? Emulation?


Exactly... why my first post on this thread was to essentially say that this is nonsense to assume that these actors or the roles they play are worth trying to place as role models. They are not invested in my life and I am not invested in theirs. It is all fantasy.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: The All Time Top 10 Hollywood Alpha Males*



drerio said:


> Exactly... why my first post on this thread was to essentially say that this is nonsense to assume that these actors or the roles they play are worth trying to place as role models. They are not invested in my life and I am not invested in theirs. It is all fantasy.


It certainly is all based on fantasy... I don't mind assessing the alpha qualities of the fictional characters the actors play, knowing that while still fiction and atleast a degree of separation from reality... But I will put no basis of this on the actual actors who play the part, they are simply unreliable statistical data that I reject when it comes to comparing quality of character.


----------



## Deejo

Lon said:


> So with all these examples of "alphas" what exactly are we supposed to do with them? Emulation?


You don't go orderin' no girlie drinks at the bar ... that's what you do with them.

You don't blink when you pull the trigger of whatever you're firing.

You walk away in slow motion, unflinching, while explosions go off wildly behind you.

I like archetypes. I understand that one cannot 'be' an archetype. Soldier, Scholar, King, Lover, Hero. Personally, I have always liked my Hollywood heroes driven by 'something'; love for a woman, protecting a child or the innocent, revenge for a murdered family, etc.

Two of my favorite movies, Seven Samurai and it's Western equivalent, the Magnificent Seven. (Bronson and Brynner)

Somebody mentioned Toshiro Mifune earlier, I love a lot of Kurosawa's films. Also really like the Zatoichi, the Blind Swordsman series.

Have always liked Liam Neeson. Not a great movie, but I liked the arc of his character in The Grey.

I don't think it's about emulation at all. It's about what makes your inner 12 year old watch the movie and the man, or men in it and go, "Wow ..."


----------



## RandomDude

drerio said:


> Fine I will play along... most alpha character I can think of but someone I most certainly do NOT want to emulate. Maybe it is my dark side.


Human brain matter one of my secret ingredients at my restaurant you know! You are not alone my flesh-munching friend! EMBRACE the dark side!


----------



## bandit.45

drerio said:


> I will continue to play along, but a real alpha would be more like
> 
> Will Sampson


I met him. 

He was at the National High School finals rodeo at Red Rock New Mexico, in a big trailer that had a display of all his artwork. Must have been around 1977 or '78. Sampson was a tremendous NA artist, long before One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest. He was really tall and very kind. He had a big,beaming smile. I was ten years old or so and I just remember him as a very impressive physical specimen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

drerio said:


> Exactly... why my first post on this thread was to essentially say that this is nonsense to assume that these actors or the roles they play are worth trying to place as role models. They are not invested in my life and I am not invested in theirs. It is all fantasy.


Gee whiz. Its all just for fun I think....Mr. Grumpy Grumperton...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spudster

bandit.45 said:


> Gee whiz. Its all just for fun I think....Mr. Grumpy Grumperton...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## Ikaika

bandit.45 said:


> I met him.
> 
> He was at the National High School finals rodeo at Red Rock New Mexico, in a big trailer that had a display of all his artwork. Must have been around 1977 or '78. Sampson was a tremendous NA artist, long before One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest. He was really tall and very kind. He had a big,beaming smile. I was ten years old or so and I just remember him as a very impressive physical specimen.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's good to have fellow Native American stars, not enough of them around. 

Sadly he died young. Certainly not enough native Hawaiians (Kanaka Maoli) in Hollywood.


----------



## Ikaika

bandit.45 said:


> Gee whiz. Its all just for fun I think....Mr. Grumpy Grumperton...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And, I played along, didn't you see my other suggestions. The OP was making as if I needed some role model. Geeez, like I need a movie star to be an example for how I need to be alpha. And, as if it is so important to be alpha, which I find ridiculous.


----------



## spudster

This thread was meant for amusement. Do you honestely think I would model myself after any of the actors I mentioned? No! 

I just thought it would be fun to examine and come up with actors who fall into the archetypes that the entertainment industry use to define alpha, or "manly" men. 

I didn't mean to frost anyone.


----------



## Ikaika

spudster said:


> This thread was meant for amusement. Do you honestely think I would model myself after any of the actors I mentioned? No!
> 
> I just thought it would be fun to examine and come up with actors who fall into the archetypes that the entertainment industry use to define alpha, or "manly" men.
> 
> I didn't mean to frost anyone.


And, I came up with two.


----------



## spudster

drerio said:


> It's good to have fellow Native American stars, not enough of them around.
> 
> Sadly he died young. Certainly not enough native Hawaiians (Kanaka Maoli) in Hollywood.


I dunno many Hawaiian actors, but the islands did produce Tia Carrere. Ya'll did gooooood with her.


----------



## Ikaika

spudster said:


> I dunno many Hawaiian actors, but the islands did produce Tia Carrere. Ya'll did gooooood with her.


About the only famous one would be Keanu Reeves who is part Hawaiian (from Canada).


----------



## bandit.45

Wait. Isnt Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson half Hawaiian? Or is he Samoan? I can never remember. 

Mmmmmm. Tia! Heck yeah!


----------



## Ikaika

bandit.45 said:


> Wait. Isnt Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson half Hawaiian? Or is he Samoan? I can never remember.
> 
> Mmmmmm. Tia! Heck yeah!


Part Samoan not Kanaka Maoli (Native Hawaiian).


----------



## Ikaika

Although two athletes that could easily be counted among the top ten US Olympians are Native:

Jim Thorpe
Duke Kahanamoku

Two more I will add to this list of not really Hollywood but Athletes. Sorry I am being so biased, but not enough representation of native Americans.


----------



## bandit.45

drerio said:


> Although two athletes that could easily be counted among the top ten US Olympians are Native:
> 
> Jim Thorpe
> Duke Kahanamoku
> 
> Two more I will add to this list of not really Hollywood but Athletes. Sorry I am being so biased, but not enough representation of native Americans.


Add Wes Studi (Cherokee...bada$$) and Graham Greene....

Oh! and Gary Farmer too.


----------



## Ikaika

Here are my last two contributions for alpha athletes, one of which is Kanaka Maoli (native Hawaiian), Akebono (Chad Rowen). May not be American, but definitely well known in Japan

Both of these Giants reached the rank of Grand Champion

http://youtu.be/xLFYuyJTxGI


----------



## C-man

Surprised nobody has mentioned Jack Nicholson. 

"5 Easy Pieces" Restaurant scene is classic.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Cedarman said:


> Surprised nobody has mentioned Jack Nicholson.
> 
> "5 Easy Pieces" Restaurant scene is classic.


:iagree:

I think one of his best roles was in that Martin Scorsese hit movie ,
" The Departed "

If I remember well he was the Irish mobster in that flick.

I also liked " Anger Management", his role in that movie had me laughing.


----------



## Deejo

Trenton said:


> I just guffawed. My new favorite word.


Always good to guffaw once in a while. The ex used to chortle. I cracked up every time. Found it endearing.

Hunt for Red October

Crimson Tide

Dude's with 'tudes ... loved watching those guys act, particularly Denzel and Hackman.

I remember trying to posit 'The Bride' from Kill Bill as a positive female role model for alpha male action. Can't recall if the ladies saw her as a positive influence as an elite assassin and loving mom hellbent on revenge, or thought that she was just a sexualized object of male oppression? 

Hmmm ...


----------



## Caribbean Man

Deejo said:


> Always good to guffaw once in a while. The ex used to chortle. I cracked up every time. Found it endearing.
> 
> Hunt for Red October
> 
> Crimson Tide
> 
> Dude's with 'tudes ... loved watching those guys act, particularly Denzel and Hackman.
> 
> I remember trying to posit 'The Bride' from Kill Bill as a positive female role model for alpha male action. Can't recall if the ladies saw her as a positive influence as an elite assassin and loving mom hellbent on revenge, or thought that she was just a sexualized object of male oppression?
> 
> Hmmm ...


Hunt For the Red October.....Sean Connery [ way beck in the days of VHS cassettes lol!]

Crimson Tide :smthumbup: [Retro " cold war era " Hollywood]

Kill Bill.........Uma Thurman...I absolutely loved that part in
Kill Bill ,when she was buried alive and she dug her way out of the grave with her bare hands.... She just refused to die, her anger kept her alive.

However, I don't think Hollywood has many female "Alpha type " movies. The Chinese directors like Chow Yen Fat and others tend to put more females in leading roles of the blood and gore, macho type movies. 
Some examples of the Martial Arts female "Alpha " movies stars are 

Michelle Yeoh .......Crouching Tiger
Lucy Liu ...........man with the Iron Fist [ recent vintage. She also acted a gangster role in Kill Bill ]
Ziyi Zhang.....[ Crouching Tiger ]

There are quite a few others that I have seen, but I can't remember their names.

[ like martial arts movies.]


----------



## Amplexor

Caribbean Man said:


> However, I don't think Hollywood has many female "Alpha type " movies.


Not the main character but that's alpha. Linda Hamilton in T2


----------



## Caribbean Man

Amplexor said:


> Not the main character but that's alpha. Linda Hamilton in T2


There was a British Crime Film about a diamond heist from a bank in which Demi Moore starred.
It was entitled " Flawless ."
I think it was one of her lastt movies but she was the lead actor.

No guns, blood and gore, but she was definitely the Alpha bytch in that movie...


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Caribbean Man said:


> However, I don't think Hollywood has many female "Alpha type " movies. The Chinese directors like Chow Yen Fat and others tend to put more females in leading roles of the blood and gore, macho type movies.
> Some examples of the Martial Arts female "Alpha " movies stars are


Sigourney Weaver in Alien and Aliens.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

VermisciousKnid said:


> Sigourney Weaver in Alien and Aliens.


Her in any of the Alien movies. God bless strong female characters. Not enough of them. Linda Hamilton too.

Thinking back on conversations with various women in my life. Two actors who wouldn't normally be considered attractive but definitely "did it" for them.

Ken Watanabe
James Gandolfini in Sopranos (Had a GF that got all worked up over him and she could never figure out why. I understood LOL).


----------



## Deejo

Amplexor said:


> Not the main character but that's alpha. Linda Hamilton in T2


*Swoon*


----------



## Caribbean Man

Deejo said:


> *Swoon*


* _swoon x 3_ *

Two of my favourites in action on the same frame!
The _graceful_ fighter,Michelle Yeoh and Ziyi Zhang

I think in real life Michelle Yeoh was a Chinese ballet dancer.










Two for the ladies.

Lucy Liu Charlies Angels Fendom










Lucy Liu,
Kill Bill fight Scene. [ She is Boss, her boys are in black ]


----------



## COguy

Ryan Reynolds in Van Wilder

Ryan Gosling in Crazy Stupid Love

Russell Crowe in Gladiator

Mel Gibson in Braveheart

Not necessarily the "pure alpha", but what I would consider good combinations of inner strength and self-control.


----------



## Deejo

First saw Gosling in Crazy Stupid Love. 

Didn't see The Notebook. But ... watched Drive on a lark, and just thought it was amazing. Very noir, and an awesome soundtrack. They never even name Gosling's character.
This movie is worth the watch for Albert Brooks character alone.

Both Crowe and Gibson in their respective roles fall under my trinity of 'love, loss, and vengence'.


----------



## Dollystanford

Dad&Hubby said:


> James Gandolfini in Sopranos (Had a GF that got all worked up over him and she could never figure out why. I understood LOL).


Yes yes and yes again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

Deejo said:


> *Swoon*












Swoon for sure but I suspect after having sex with her she'd bite your head off and move on to the next male.


----------



## ocotillo

Caribbean Man said:


> However, I don't think Hollywood has many female "Alpha type " movies.


Not too many violent characters, but certainly a few with extraordinary strength of character in certain roles

Diane Lane (Secretariat)

Sandra Bullock (The Blind Side)

Juliette Binoche (Chocolat)

Julia Roberts (Erin Brockovich) 

Sally Field (Norma Rae)


----------



## COguy

Deejo said:


> Both Crowe and Gibson in their respective roles fall under my trinity of 'love, loss, and vengence'.


Drive is in my queue.

What's your take on that trinity?


----------



## Caribbean Man

Amplexor said:


> Swoon for sure but I suspect after having sex with her she'd bite your head off and move on to the next male.


Sounds like one of those creatures from Discovery Channel.
Black Willow?
Ha ha!
_Do you think he's masochistic_?


----------



## Deejo

COguy said:


> Drive is in my queue.
> 
> What's your take on that trinity?


For reasons I cannot fully explain ... I am a nut for revenge movies. I get pulled into them. I feel angry, sad, and pumped when the wronged hero starts absolutely tearing through bad guys.

My first standout was when I was very young ... it was "Death Wish". 
Another standout for me personally was "The Crow". The author of the graphic novel that became the movie used his novel as a vehicle for coping with his own tragedy.

Any movie where a man, or a woman, is hell-bent to right a wrong done to them, or even more so to those that they love, whether it's protection or revenge.

That's the trinity; you love someone, you lose them, or want to assure that nothing bad befalls them, so ... vengence. 

My role model for leadership, courage, strength, nobility and character as a kid, and re-realized as an adult?

"We will kill them all." - Prime - YouTube

I sh!t you not.


----------



## Deejo

Amplexor said:


> Swoon for sure but I suspect after having sex with her she'd bite your head off and move on to the next male.


And I would love her for it ...

But looking back at that movie, what people talked about wasn't Arnie or the T1000, it was Linda Hamilton as a mother driven to extreme to protect her son ... and mankind, kicking ass and taking names. Quite a change from her character in the first one.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Anybody remember this chick ?


----------



## Amplexor

Caribbean Man said:


> Anybody remember this chick ?


Describing an Alpha female as a chick??? Not so good.


----------



## Amplexor

Alpha Grande!!!!


----------



## Caribbean Man

Amplexor said:


> Alpha Grande!!!!


^^^^^^^:rofl:
Have you noticed where all the guys are parked and running out of their cars screaming [ _hey guys , come have a look over here_!] on the overpass?

Hmph,
* _men_ *:rofl:


----------



## Deejo

This is on Netflix. I feel that it is also an important piece of work. Highlighting the distinctive story arc of a brilliant young, nerdy scientist who desperately longs for acceptance ... and a spot on the cheerleading squad. Of course the lesson she learns is that you can be beautiful and bigger than life ... but that is not what those that care about you truly value. The denouement leads our heroine to a crazed 50 foot cat-fight ... oh and Treat Williams is in it.

*Nods sagely*


----------



## Amplexor

Deejo said:


> This is on Netflix. I feel that it is also an important piece of work. Highlighting the distinctive story arc of a brilliant young, nerdy scientist who desperately longs for acceptance ... and a spot on the cheerleading squad. Of course the lesson she learns is that you can be beautiful and bigger than life ... but that is not what those that care about you truly value. The denouement leads our heroine to a crazed 50 foot cat-fight ... oh and Treat Williams is in it.
> 
> *Nods sagely*


It's outstanding I saw it at Cannes last year!


----------



## ocotillo

Deejo said:


> For reasons I cannot fully explain ... I am a nut for revenge movies....


I think The Outlaw Josey Wales is one of my favorites from that genre. --Plus Eastwood was one of the few actors that could handle a single action revolver convincingly


----------



## bandit.45

Lee VanCleef.

Remember him as Angel Eyes from The Good, The Bad and The Ugly? He was a bad mofo. He was in a bunch of spaghetti westerns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT

Charles Bronson in Mr.Majestyk

Richard Boone in most anything.


----------



## Amplexor

Alpha Mom!


----------



## bandit.45

Okay back to dudes. Let the female posters start their own damned thread. 

Ernest Borgnine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT

George Raft,Ed Harris,Harvey Keitel


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana

Woody Harrelson. Not the "Cheers" version, but the badass "Zombieland, Seven Psychopaths" version.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Ok,
I know this one's kinda controversial but here goes.
Carlos Irwin Estavez or " Charlie Sheen" of 
"..Two and a half men.."

Long before that sitcom, he starred in one of my favourite war pictures ,Platoon.


----------



## bandit.45

Caribbean Man said:


> Ok,
> I know this one's kinda controversial but here goes.
> Carlos Irwin Estavez or " Charlie Sheen" of
> "..Two and a half men.."
> 
> Long before that sitcom, he starred in one of my favourite war pictures ,Platoon.


Sheen's actually a talented actor. I thought he was great in Wall Street. He just let the money corrupt him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford

hmm Charlie Sheen
hmmm

I'm a huge fan of Martin Sheen but Charlie lost it a loooong time ago


----------



## Deejo

The man conducts himself with class offscreen.


----------



## ocotillo

I once heard Norris state in an interview that Bob Barker had been his best student. --Which was quite a shock.


----------



## Malcolm38

Denzel Washington in Training Day


----------



## heartsbeating

Deejo said:


> I remember trying to posit 'The Bride' from Kill Bill as a positive female role model for alpha male action. Can't recall if the ladies saw her as a positive influence as an elite assassin and loving mom hellbent on revenge, or thought that she was just a sexualized object of male oppression?


My husband loves characters like this... the determination, having to overcome, being strong-willed.


----------



## heartsbeating

Trenton said:


> Chuck Norris has a grizzly bear carpet in his room. The bear
> isn't dead it is just afraid to move.


hahaha


----------



## heartsbeating

Trenton said:


> Some people pee in the snow. Chuck Norris can pee in concrete.


Love it, you're killing me.


----------



## heartsbeating

_Chuck Norris can win a game of Connect Four in only three moves_

This needs its own thread.


----------



## Dollystanford

Chuck Norris doesn't call the wrong number. You answer the wrong phone


----------



## Dollystanford

When Chuck Norris does a pushup he isn't lifting himself up, he's pushing the earth down


----------



## Ikaika

Trenton said:


> Chuck Norris had a role in Star Wars. He was The Force.


And yet still Chuck Norris still got his a$$ kicked by my alpha dude 

http://youtu.be/bqzQ2qrtBeg


----------



## Dollystanford

Actually Trenton Chuck Norris died 20 years ago. Death just hasn't plucked up the courage to tell him yet


----------



## Ikaika

Trenton said:


> But Bruce Lee died. Chuck Norris is forever.


Sadly his untimely death stole a someone so talented. Along with Bruce Lee's son Brandon.  

But, as we all know movies allow most of our heroes to be "forever". As a side note, Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris were actually very good friends.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Deejo said:


> The man conducts himself with class offscreen.



Have you seen the movie " The Expendables ?"

There was a part in the movie where Stallone and his gang of about 6 or 7 guys were pinned down in a deserted town , under heavy fire from some Russian mobsters.
They were badly outnumbered,outgunned and out of ammo.
Suddenly the theme tune for " _The Good, The Bad and The Ugly_ " starts playing followed by rapid mixed gunfire. Stallone and his guys thinking ok, this is the end we're all going to die, take cover.
A prolonged silence, when the dust clears and they peep out from their hiding places, Chuck Norris walks up to them, bodies littered all around him and his guns smoking.
He asks:
"...You guys ok? Be careful next time, things can get rough around these parts..."
Then his simply walks back out of the movie.

I almost died laughing!


----------



## I Notice The Details

daisygirl 41 said:


> Yeh Sean Connery beat his wife and locked her in the house when he was filming Goldfinger!
> Real alpha!! (I do realise you are talking about James Bond though. Daniel Craig beats him hands down!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought that was just a bad rumor. Did that really happen?

My wife and I love his movies.


----------



## heartsbeating

With movie characters, hubs thinks Commissioner Gordon is where it's at as far as a role model, more so than Batman. The reason being, Gordon doesn't wear a mask, doesn't have the resources that Bruce Wayne has, yet he still tries do the right thing and is thinking of something greater than himself.


----------



## Lon

heartsbeating said:


> With movie characters, hubs thinks Commissioner Gordon is where it's at as far as a role model, more so than Batman. The reason being, Gordon doesn't wear a mask, doesn't have the resources that Bruce Wayne has, yet he still tries do the right thing and is thinking of something greater than himself.


I loved Gary Oldman's Gordon, that was the character I most like in the Nolan movies.


----------



## bandit.45

Pablo said:


> Charles Durning. Read his bio. Really decorated war vet.


:iagree: Big time. That cat was cool.


----------



## nice777guy

I'll stick with Clint.

I like that he can be just as cool in movies like Gran Torino and even Bridges of Madis0n County as he is when he's playing Dirty Harry or the Man with No Name.

But as I've tried to point out before, you'd never find Dirty Harry posting on a marriage forum, asking a bunch of strangers "what makes a Man a REAL Man...???"




(leaves me laughing every time I try to type simple words like Madis0n, only to see "*****" show up in my actual post!!!!)


----------



## C-man

If you like a cool Clint Eastwood then watch "Play Misty For Me" - where Jessica Walters plays an obsessed fan of Jazz DJ Clint. She goes psycho on him and his girlfriend. Won't spoil the ending - but it is classic Eastwood.


----------



## nice777guy

Cedarman said:


> If you like a cool Clint Eastwood then watch "Play Misty For Me" - where Jessica Walters plays an obsessed fan of Jazz DJ Clint. She goes psycho on him and his girlfriend. Won't spoil the ending - but it is classic Eastwood.


Great movie!


----------



## bandit.45

Cedarman said:


> If you like a cool Clint Eastwood then watch "Play Misty For Me" - where Jessica Walters plays an obsessed fan of Jazz DJ Clint. She goes psycho on him and his girlfriend. Won't spoil the ending - but it is classic Eastwood.


That was the original "Fatal Attraction". Great movie, and I like how Clint's character was trying to act tough but you could tell he was scared sh!tless of that woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

Cedarman said:


> where Jessica Walters plays an obsessed fan of Jazz DJ Clint. She goes psycho on him


The original "bunny boiler" type!


----------



## C-man

bandit.45 said:


> That was the original "Fatal Attraction". Great movie, and I like how Clint's character was trying to act tough but you could tell he was scared sh!tless of that woman.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, but who wouldn't be? ...Jessica Walters played a great psycho.


----------



## bandit.45

Cedarman said:


> Yeah, but who wouldn't be? ...Jessica Walters played a great psycho.


Whatever happened to her? She was a good actress. She probably went back to Broadway. That's where all the good actresses seemed to come from.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## C-man

bandit.45 said:


> Whatever happened to her? She was a good actress. She probably went back to Broadway. That's where all the good actresses seemed to come from.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's in "Arrested Development" playing the Mom "Lucille Bluth"

She is absolutely hilarious in the role. One of the funniest TV series I've ever watched. If you haven't seen it - it's on Netflix - all four seasons. The Bluth family is totally dysfunctional. Hilarious comedy.


----------



## Amplexor

Cedarman said:


> She's in "Arrested Development" playing the Mom "Lucille Bluth"
> 
> She is absolutely hilarious in the role. One of the funniest TV series I've ever watched. If you haven't seen it - it's on Netflix - all four seasons. The Bluth family is totally dysfunctional. Hilarious comedy.


----------



## bandit.45

Cedarman said:


> She's in "Arrested Development" playing the Mom "Lucille Bluth"
> 
> She is absolutely hilarious in the role. One of the funniest TV series I've ever watched. If you haven't seen it - it's on Netflix - all four seasons. The Bluth family is totally dysfunctional. Hilarious comedy.


Oh yeah! You're right!


----------



## krismimo

I have watched both all they did in Archer was take her character from arrested development, and it worked, plus I also to get to watch Aisha Tyler my girl crush she is... perfect... sigh.


----------



## Caribbean Man

What about Russell Crowe of " _The Gladiator_ " fame?
Saw him in a flick the other day.
Great acting as usual.


----------



## Enginerd

drerio said:


> I prefer not to model myself after people I don't really know. I don't live in a fantasy world. My role model for how to live was my FIL. I have read lots of things (positive and negative) about everyone listed, but I prefer healthy roles models - Other men who have a healthy investment in my well-being.
> 
> And, yes I think it is important for men to have mentors and at some point be a mentor. These fantasy role models do not provide that aspect to me.
> 
> And, other than Bruce Lee, all the other actors were not as rugged as we see on the big screen since stunt men did all their dirty work. And, all their rugged 'alpha' lines were written by both men and women who most likely not make the list. And, we call it acting for a reason... it is not them in their true character.



Steve McQueen was a very rugged motorcycle and car racer in real life. Just not a fighter.


----------



## calvin

Humphery Bogart in Afican Queen or Charles Bronson in Hard Times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

Hell,Gary Cooper rocked
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

Spencer Tracy was cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

